# Today is my birthday and I am 1 year old



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

That's Pallina Valentina


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Happy, Happy Birthday!!! Looks like a great party  .*


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Happy Bday, valentina!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwwww, happy birthday Valentina. Sammie, I love all the pix. Valentina is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor

Happy first Birthday sweetie!!!! You sure are a cutie!!!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Valentina!!!


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Pretty Girl! :wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Little Baby Doll.What A Beauty You Are!!*
*Happy Happy Birthday,from Nickee & Yogi In Pa**


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

A Very "Happy 1st BIrthday" to a very special little "lady". Wish that we could have been there to help celebrate. Looks as though it was a "great party"


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

Aww sooo cute!! Happy birthday little girl!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:cheer:

Happy Birthday Valentina!!!

I love the photos  She is so pretty, and the group shots made me laugh


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday gorgeous Valentina!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy 1rst Birthday. all the best to you


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday!! Looks like your having fun...arty:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy birthday baby girl!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy first birthday precious Valentina!!!arty:arty:arty:I wish I could have come to your birthday party. Mommy got some wonderful pictures to share with your doting aunties.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, VALENTINA:cheer: You are such a beautiful girl and it looks like you, your sisters and your mom had a great time celebrating.:chili::chili:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday!! Hope you get to have a little bite of cake!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub::wub:Happy Birthday Beautiful Valentina!! You are so adorable!:wub::wub:

I love the birthday pictures!:wub::wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy 1st birthday pretty Valentina!!! It sure looks like you're having a great time!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Pallina Valentina!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

*HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY, PRETTY GIRL!!* 

Looks like your celebrating in style!! You share the same birthday with my special boy Opey!! Hope you get lots of presents and treats today!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday!!! Love the pictures!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

♥ ✩ Happy Birthday ✩ ♥

What gorgeous pictures. I have no idea how those fluffs keep those party hats on but they look spectacular ✩ ✩ ✩ ✩

Love all the pics but pic #2 ... beyond sweet ✿


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday beautiful Valentina; I hope you get lots of treats and slurpy kisses!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Valentina!

you are beautiful Valentina...and I love the party hats too.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou::ThankYou::ThankYou: Aunties


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Sammy she is beautiful , may God Bless her oxoxoxoox


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy birthday little Valentina. You certainly are gorgeous!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou:


----------

